# Formatage interminable ou loupé ?



## jckd46 (5 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,

J'ignore tout du Macbook Pro pour autant je me suis lancé dans le changement du disque dur qui a rendu l ame. Tout s'est bien passé le nouveau disque implanté est au format Fat 32 et est en parfait état.
J'utilise le CD1 de Mac OS X install et l utilitaire pour formater en Mac OS étendu (journalisé).
L'opération est en cours depuis bientôt une huitaine d'heures....!!!
Sachant que le disque fait 160 Go vous semble t il normal que le formatage ne soit pas achevé en utilisant cette méthode ? 
Merci a ceux qui ont procédé de la même manière que moi de me faire profiter de leur expérience et de m indiquer un ordre de durée pour le formatage.....me faut il envisager sérieusement de me munir d'un sac de couchage, aliments et boissons pour veiller le presque mort ?


Merci et Cordialement a tous


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
Loupé... probable!

Recommencer. Utilitaire de disque : Partition 1 ; Format Mac OS étendu journalisé.

Ou pas de pot le disque...


----------



## jckd46 (5 Avril 2012)

Merci de votre réponse rapide.
Le disque est sans problème vérification faite avant de l'implanter.
Je ne sais que faire pour reprendre la main et faire cesser le "formatage" en cours et passer ensuite a la solution que vous proposez.
Je n'ai plus la main ou que j 'aille !
En dernière extrémité interrompre le "pseudo formatage"en coupant l alimentation en courant risque assurément de fusiller le disque dur.
Merci tout de même je vais installer la tente devant l'outil !

Cordialement 

Signé la pomme du Mac


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2012)

Maintenir le bouton de démarrage?

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2298?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## jckd46 (5 Avril 2012)

Effectivement j y ai pensé mais le "formatage" étant en cours jen pense que la cloture ne sera pas correcte et je n'aurais plus accés au DD sauf erreur de ma part.
Je vais laisser tourner jusqu'à demain ensuite....solution radicale.
Merci


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2012)

Je ne serai pas si pessimiste...


----------



## jckd46 (5 Avril 2012)

Surement du au vertige d'"un PC iste" a la découverte du Mac....l'inverse doit produire les mêmes effets.
Bien cordialement
Demain sera un autre jour et je tiendrais compte de votre conseil.
Merci beaucoup.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------

PS il me semble avoir entrevu que sous ce type de formatage il s'opère plus d'une trentaine de passes ce qui expliquerait peut être la durée ?


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2012)

jckd46 a dit:


> Surement du au vertige d'"un PC iste" a la découverte du Mac....l'inverse doit produire les mêmes effets.
> Bien cordialement
> Demain sera un autre jour et je tiendrais compte de votre conseil.
> Merci beaucoup.
> ...



35 Passes si parano! Et là on peut aller se coucher!

1 passe suffit...


----------



## jckd46 (6 Avril 2012)

Involontairement et non par parano j'ai du sélectionner maladroitement un formatage comme il est décrit ci après !

Posté 23 July 2007 - 07:43 PM 
Bonjour,
si tu as vraiment besoin d'effacer le disque dur qui contient MaC OS X, il te faut faire comme tu le décris en bootant à partir du CD d'install et en utilisant l'utilitaire de disque. "7 ou 35 fois" font partie des options d'effacement sécurisé, comme l'indique l'aide:

_En règle générale, lorsque vous effacez un disque ou un volume, l'Utilitaire de disque efface uniquement les informations utilisées pour accéder aux fichiers sur le disque, mais n'efface pas physiquement les fichiers. C'est pourquoi il est possible de restaurer les fichiers effacés.
Si vous souhaitez effacer les fichiers sans garder la possibilité de les récupérer, vous pouvez sélectionner les options de sécurité qui mettront à zéro toutes les données du disque. Pour qu'il soit encore plus difficile de récupérer les fichiers sur le disque, vous pouvez spécifier de le faire une fois, sept fois ou 35 fois. Si votre disque est volumineux, l'écrasement de l'espace libre, s'il est demandé plusieurs fois, peut durer un certain temps._

Il me semble donc que je peux plier la tente, le sac de couchage, et mettre sandwichs et boissons au frigo....il ne me resterait donc plus qu'a compter les jours avant de découvrir je l espère les plaisirs du mac.

Bien cordialement:sleep:


----------



## gmaa (6 Avril 2012)

À mon sens, le 7 et surtout 35 ne se justifient que dans le cas d'une vente...

Ton disque venant déjà d'ailleurs et neuf semble-t-il n'a pas besoin de ça.

Moi je ne ferai qu'un partitionnement (1 seule) et le formatage une passe.

Que crains-tu? L'essai fera gagner beaucoup de temps.

Mais si tu veux faire la grande lessive...
Tu sauras que pour, 7 ou 35 fois au moins, le disque accepte d'être écrit partout!

Pas sûr pour autant que la 36ème...


----------



## jckd46 (6 Avril 2012)

Face a mon insomnie (du moment) j'ai utilisé les diverses procédures possibles pour stopper le formatage "longue durée" en respectant l ordre de celles ci conseillées sur le guide du Mac.
Donc pour y parvenir j'ai utilisé au final l'appui prolongé sur le Bouton Marche Arrêt.
J'ai respecté le temps conseillé pour la remise en route.
Depuis lors impossible de relancer les opérations de formatage, le mac ne démarre plus sur le disque Mac OS X install.
De plus pour arrêter le mac je suis maintenant contraint de procéder a des appuis prolongés sur la Bouton marche arrêt.
J'ai tenté la réinitialisation en enlevant la batterie, mais les désordres persistent.

Je pense reporter mes nouvelles tentatives a des jours prochains...sinon j en viendrais aux mains avec ce récalcitrant.

Quel dommage que l'hiver se termine j'aurais eu devant moi de quoi meubler mes soirées.

Bien cordialement de la part d' un "PC iste" égaré sur la planete Mac et sans module de secours.


----------



## gmaa (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Que tu ne puisses redémarrer sur le DVD est "inquiétant"!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> 35 Passes si parano! Et là on peut aller se coucher!
> 
> 1 passe suffit...





gmaa a dit:


> Moi je ne ferai qu'un partitionnement (1 seule) et le formatage une passe



Mais c'est quoi, ce délire, lorsqu'on installe un disque neuf dans un Mac, il n'y a absolument aucun besoin de procéder à un effacement, même en 1 passe (aucune vérification des blocs n'est faite, le Mac se contente de les effacer tous un par un, mais s'il y en a de défectueux, il ne s'en apercevra même pas), par contre, il convient de le partitionner, le disque (si si, même si on ne veut qu'une seule partition), faute de quoi, le disque restera avec son schéma de partition "usine", qui a 999 chances sur 1000 d'être MBR, et donc, il ne sera pas possible de booter dessus, vu que pour un Mac Intel, il faut un "tableau de partition GUID" pour rendre un disque bootable (et une carte de partition Apple pour un Mac PPC).


----------



## gmaa (6 Avril 2012)

Complètement d'accord! Pascal 77...

Mais trop tard! Un formatage a déjà été commencé...

=> Repartitionnement et formatage minimal.


----------



## jckd46 (6 Avril 2012)

A l'attention de GMAA.

Bonjour a toi.
Effectivement c est inquiétant....mais bon je reste calme après une nuit et une matinée agitées. 
Je vais surement tenter une solution de PC iste intuitive et je te tiendrais au courant si cela marche. Mais comme je n ai pas tout ce qu'il me faut je pense pouvoir le faire seulement la semaine prochaine.
Je signale que le nouveau disque n'était pas neuf, provenait d'un PC et avait été formaté en Fat 32 avant d'être implanté dans le Mac, ce disque était en parfait état de fonctionnement.
Donc tout débat sur la façon de formater me semble peu constructif façe a mon petit problème actuel.

Bien cordialement a toi.

PS je m arrache quelques cheveux....mais la calvitie n'est pas pour demain


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2012)

jckd46 a dit:


> Je signale que le nouveau disque n'était pas neuf, provenait d'un PC et avait été formaté en Fat 32 avant d'être implanté dans le Mac, ce disque était en parfait état de fonctionnement.
> Donc tout débat sur la façon de formater me semble peu constructif façe a mon petit problème actuel.



Ben tu te trompes, parce que si le disque vient d'un PC en FAT32, il est forcément en MBR, donc un formatage simple sans effacement (ça prend normalement moins d'une minute) le rendra opérationnel, mais il ne te sera pas possible de démarrer le mac depuis ce disque, il te faut impérativement le partitionner acec un schéma de partition de type "Tableau de partition GUID".


----------



## jckd46 (11 Avril 2012)

Aucun doute sur l'exactitude de tes précisions mais elles ne me sont  d'aucun secours car je ne peux plus démarrer sur le CD Mac OSx install, le lecteur se lance puis s arrête quelques secondes après....donc je suis devant de nouvelles difficultés depuis l'arrêt forcé du Mac.
Merci tout de même


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2012)

Tu procèdes comment ? Tu as essayé en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée au démarrage (avec le DVD dans le lecteur, of course) ? si oui, ça fait quoi ?


----------



## jckd46 (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Oui, j'ai déjà tenté et je viens de refaire a l'instant.

Première manip: si je relache Alt dès que le son "boing" est passé et que l'écran est éclairé, le lecteur de cd tourne puis s arrête.
Deuxième manip: si je garde plus longtemps Alt appuyé, la flèche du pointeur s affiche et je peux le déplacer, l'écran est éclairé, si je relache Alt je ne peux plus le déplacer, le lecteur de cd tourne puis s arrête.
Ensuite, le Mac n accepte de s arrêter qu'en appuyant longuement sur le bouton marche arrêt,
et la restitution du CD ne peut se faire qu'au redémarrage en appuyant sur le bouton d'éjection.
Sans CD a la commande du bouton marche arrêt, l arrêt se fait normalement.

Je reste a ton écoute mais toujours aussi songeur q'une poule faisant la découverte d'un couteau suisse....

Bien cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2012)

jckd46 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, j'ai déjà tenté et je viens de refaire a l'instant.
> 
> ...



Bon, alors, je pense que ton Mac est bon pour le SAV : normalement lorsque tu démarres avec la touche alt enfoncée, tu dois arriver sur un écran te montrant tous les disques munis d'un système présents surr ton Mac (donc dans ton cas : le disque interne et le DVD), et te permettant de sélectionner celui sur lequel tu souhaite booter. Si tu n'as pas un tel écran, alors c'est que le Mac a un (gros) problème.


----------



## jckd46 (11 Avril 2012)

OK, donc plus de prise de tête, je vais remiser tout cela.

Bien cordialement en te remerciant.


----------



## jckd46 (11 Avril 2012)

Re bonjour,

Je viens de tester une idée à l'intuition....
J'ai retiré la batterie, le disque dur,et enfin les barettes mémoires que j'ai laissées au repos environ 1/2 heure.
J'ai remonté les barettes.
Je n'ai pas réinstallé le disque dur ni la batterie.
J'ai connecté sur le secteur.
Miracle ! le CD OSx et appui sur C, et s'est affiché a l'écran le logo OSx et la proposition Install.
Manque de bol le disque n étant pas dans le Mac je n'ai pu aller plus loin.

Ensuite j ai remis le disque, démarrage avec le cd appui sur C, et je reviens au point initial c est a dire écran éclairé mais pas de logo OSx qui apparaisse.

Je me propose a nouveau de retenter le retrait des barettes mémoire, en laissant le disque a l'intérieur....puis, après un petit moment, de les remettre en place et de refaire la manip du CD OSx install.

Le petit "miracle" que je viens de te relater me laisse penser (seulement un peu) que la bête n'est pas vraiment morte....
A ton avis je peux y croire un peu ?

(serait il possible que ce soit le disque dur qui mette la panique après le formatage foiré et la cloture forcée....le mac aurait il conservé en mémoire une commande, un ordre, une tache en cours qu'il chercherait a accomplir vers le disque avant toute autre chose ?)

Bien cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2012)

jckd46 a dit:


> Re bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de tester une idée à l'intuition....
> J'ai retiré la batterie, le disque dur,et enfin les barettes mémoires que j'ai laissées au repos environ 1/2 heure.
> ...



Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais je serais toi, je ne remettrais pas ce disque dans le Mac, j'ai eu un problème qui ressemblait un peu au tien il y a quelques semaines (un disque 3,5 pouces IDE dans un boîtier externe que j'avais du mal à formater) : j'ai insisté un peu trop, et le disque à fait claquer le bridge du boîtier et son bloc d'alim. J'ai fait un test en branchant le disque sur un autre bloc d'alim avec un voltmètre : le 5 volts ça allait, mais le 12 volts tombait de suite à 3 volts. j'ai débranché en vitesse avant qu'il ne me claque une deuxième alim.

Un disque interne, ça coûte moins cher qu'un MBP.


----------



## jckd46 (11 Avril 2012)

OK compte tenu des derniers soubressauts du moribond je pense effectivement qu il y a de bonnes probabilités pour que les problèmes proviennent du disque dur...je vais revoir en ce sens.

Merci


----------



## jpultra (23 Avril 2012)

Je partage bien, même très bien, tes déductions Pascal 77.
Je confirme que sur un format de partition MBR, il n'est pas possible de procéder au démarrage de son disque dur. GUID est le formatage indispensable pour booter.
Le disque dur est dans la mare...
C'est plus prudent jckd46 de voir dans ce sens.
Ce problème est bien intéressant, je suis curieux pour la suite... 
MERCI


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2012)

jpultra a dit:


> JGUID est le formatage indispensable pour booter.




Tss tss  Le schéma de table de partition indispensable pour booter, pas le formatage, le formatage indispensable pour booter, c'est HFS+ 



jpultra a dit:


> Le disque dur est dans la mare...



Le problème, c'est que dans la recherche du sens de certaines expressions de chez les cousins, beaucoup font "buisson creux" en Gaule, ainsi que chez les Belges ou les Helvètes, je devine le sens de "dans la mare", encore que je ne mettrais pas ma tête sur le billot pour mon interprétation, mais tout le monde ici n'a pas eu la chance d'entretenir des relations un peu suivies avec des cousins de la Belle Province, tu devrais essayer des termes plus  Disons "techniques" pour être sûr d'être compris


----------



## jckd46 (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Le cauchemard est terminé.

Bien que depuis mon dernier message, entre autres mésaventures, il m'est était donné d'avoir l'avis très affirmé d'une "officine" soit disant spécialisée dans la réparation des Mac après examen du moribond (moyennant le sympathique forfait d'une centaine d'euros) concluant a un disque dur ainsi qu'une carte mère HS (et facture de la consultation accompagnée d'une offre de réparation pour environ 900 euros) j ai persisté dans ma folle certitude que le MBP ne demandait qu'à refaire surface.
Faute de pouvoir suivre les conseils cités plus haut, je me suis procuré un disque dur avec OSX installé, et une fois greffé a l'animal tout est rentré dans l ordre, le MBP est de nouveau totalement opérationnel.
Simple avis de PCiste donné a tous ceux qui n ont pas peur de démonter leur MBP, lorsque ce dernier est en rade avant même de consulter une officine des réparateurs pro (bidons et arnarqueurs), trouvez vous un disque dur d occasion avec OSX installé (si impossibilité de l'installer vous même)....il vous en coutera moins cher...et vous aurez une réelle certitude sur les causes du problème.

Merci a tous ceux qui ont bien voulu m accompagner dans l'exploration bien involontaire de votre monde qui m est totalement étranger mais ou la solidarité est manifeste.

Cordialement a tous


----------

